# Way To Divine Bliss



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

I shall be posting some material from a book published by Gita Press,INdia. The press publishes strictly hindu literature. You will find as to how close the lines are to that contained in Gurbani. As an exercise one may think of equivalent Gurbani Tuk and may post here.

From Sl.1
***QUOTE
_Wealth and youth are transient, only love of God and HIS adoration are stable; efforts should be made to cultivate them.The fidgetiness of acrobat like mind can be done away with by constantly making it climb the pillar like feet of the lord.In this unreal world the Divine name is the real._

_Just as salt is present in sea fire in wood and ghee in Milk, in the same way God pervades one and all.It is thru. constant meditation On HIM that supreme Good can be attained. None but This Name will be of avail to you at the time of departure.Even this body does not accompany us.Establish friendly relations with the Lord.Whom else will you find as your and lover? Who else will you find as your lord and lover._
***UNQUOTE


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sl2.

"Quote"
_All are engrossed in the fulfilment of their selfish ends.You should love the Lord. God does not expect anything from you.He alone should be remembered at all times.Only the mental repitition of the Divine Name and meditation are true things.Through the repitition of Divine Name one becomes capable Of mediation as a matter of course.Of what avail will all material objects be.Everyone is destined to be mixed up with dust sooner or later.One should derive the best that one is capable of.The invaluable Breath should be utilised in chanting HIS name._"Unquote"


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 21, 2007)

NO. 3.
Qoute
_Let whatever is happening, take place.Having once established love relation with GOd,why do you swerve now? All proclaim their love for GOD but only that love is worth the name in which one becomes oblivious of one's mind and body._
_If under the divine dispensation we are called upon to undergo the sufferings even thos should beendured joyfully.He sees all and nothing is beyond.He is present everywhere manifestedly or unmanifestedly._
unquote


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 22, 2007)

Every now and then read, listen to an audio, cr chant Sukhmani Sahib. It straightens a person right out.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 22, 2007)

N0.4
Quote
_Profound faith should be placed in the God.One should witness to whatever placed in the Lord.Whatever is appropriated to us by the Lord should be accepted joyfully. How can HE be appeased if we feel sad at HIS mandates.Only HIS name should be lovingly repeated, meditation will followas a matter of Course.The sentiment of love and self surrender should be complete._Unquote


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

No.4
Quote
_"One has to inquire about the methods of developing love for God. It can be developed by several means some of which are mentioned below:_
_1. Love Can soon be cultivated through listening to the description of HIS attributes,His love and glory from the lips of the devotees. In the absense of such association with the sangat [devotees], the regular study of scriptures is a good means._
_2.Through the constant practice of Mental Jap coupled with meditation, love for God may be developed._
_3. The intense longing for meeting God also increases the love._
_4. By conducting life in accordance with the Divine will. The instructions of scriptures should also be regarded as the verdict Of God._
_5.Considerable love for God can be cultivated by narrating to the people in a disinterested manner, the glory, the power of the lovable acts Of God as heard from his devotees and studied in the scriptures._ "unquote


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

No.5
********Quote
_If any one of the five means stated above is practised well,in life,it may inspire one with the love for God. taking honour and blasphemy to be alike, disinterestedly regarding everyone to be manifestation of God, service should be rendered to all alike. By acting that way the love for God may be develped of itself by the Grace of God.The treatment of all as manifestation of God shall preclude the sentiments of anger against anyone.If anger is aroused,it may be concluded that the desired state has not been achieved yet._
*********unquote


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful!



> _taking honour and blasphemy to be alike_


hmm...


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 12, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji, what you are still holding on to?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 12, 2011)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Every now and then read, listen to an audio, cr chant Sukhmani Sahib. It straightens a person right out.


Narayanjot kaur ji, thanks.  Please come by again.  welcomemunda

Sat Sri Akal.

PS:  Bhagat Singh ji not holding on to much, some work tonight so not very active.  That other Harry Haller ji's Sikhism and Bliss thread took some of my energy flow.  Just tried to re-listen to some sufi videos.  Very wonderful stuff and it will always stay as a question in my mind what Guru ji would have done or said about some of these people.  Lot of Punjab and Punjabi soul searching fertility in those Golden times of spirituality and wonderous thought.  Thanks for your posts.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 12, 2011)

0


----------

